# lake effect here it comes.



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

Calling for 12 to 24 inches for my area.. north of syracuse.. I plan on sleeping tomm afternoon as I am sure it is going to be a long night out and into wens .. I vcant not wate.. only have been out once this year.. You other guys and buffalo guys ready to rock or what???


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

You guys up there in Buffalo always get the snow we were supposed to get here in Cleveland. Lucky bastards LOL. GIT 'R' DONE!!!!payup


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

good luck and be safe! thats alot of snow. Just as an FYI, you might a lot more money if you can figure out a way to sprinklt ir all over the midwest as well. Just a thought!

Stay safe!


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

thermos;349297 said:


> You guys up there in Buffalo always get the snow we were supposed to get here in Cleveland. Lucky bastards LOL. GIT 'R' DONE!!!!payup


That what I was thinking only not Cleavland, but New Hampshire!


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Lake Snow!!!*

Looks like Rome and Watertown area are going to get hammered!!!! Good Luck guys, blow some down to Long Island.:waving:


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

We will see what happens.. gona be just north of syracuse and if it is a northeast its ogna be all my town getting hit all night...


----------



## pjw (Feb 27, 2006)

*The Snow is on it`s way !!!*

purplebou Fire-em up, gets some sleep, The lake effect machine is coming alive !!!
North of the cuse today, Down in the cuse tomorrow. 6 to 10 tonite & again on Weds.
Maybe things are going to start to turn arround. There`s alot of winter left, good luck & be safe..... Make some white gold...payup ...Think Snow...


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

*here it comes.*

Here comes the lake effect for N.E. Ohio.Another 2" today and 3-5 tonight. Let's hope it comes.payup


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

E-MAN NY;349444 said:


> Looks like Rome and Watertown area are going to get hammered!!!! Good Luck guys, blow some down to Long Island.:waving:


I hope so.... only had a ~3" accumulation back in December here in Rome so far...


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

It has been snowing for like 45 minutes and the ground is already mostly covered...:redbounce


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Nothing here yet. I think the possibility of it snowing here is a lost cause:crying:


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

I just saw on TV there is a lake effect warning for Wayne & Wyoming counties.


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

4 to 8 tonihgt... 10 to 16 tomm some areas over 2 feet... its about 5 pm slept most of the day.. im ready... guy I work for called and told me tobe ready its about to get nasty tonight!!!!!!


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

What the hell. Send some here!!!!!!!

Im sick of not working, and I miss plowing.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

you suck premierland jk, Webster is getting 1-3 or less


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Ill take anything. I'd love to push about 2-3" but mroe wouldnt hurt, and even a salting would be okay. But I'd love a few inches.


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

guys if your interested here is the best place to track the band.. www.wixt.com.. its gona be a big night day tomm!!!!


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Us "Buffalo" guys have nothing, not even dust to salt, but the guys 15 miles south & south east are getting nailed with Lake Effect.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

I got my lake effect snow last night. About an inch of very nice fluffy light snow. Not enough to strap the plow onto the front of the truck, but its sure was nice to see this morning.

I'm in Western MA, so for me to get lake effect snow, thats one hell of a weather system.


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

Im near Lafayette, south of Syracuse. We got about an inch so far on the grass Less on pavement. It seems good to see white but to be honest I was getting used to the good weather. Getting new windows and doors put in residing the house and even painting. Looks like thats coming to an end for a while anyway.
Ray


----------



## pinepointe (Jan 3, 2006)

Just got home been out since 5am in garrett co. md we got about 6-8 in the mtns only an inch or two in the lower areas. but it was enough to plow 5 contracts yeahpayup payup


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Not much at all in Erie Pa. just an inch, maybe! We salted but even that was limited. More blowing snow than anything else. Tomorrow (Wed.) it is supposed to be in the 40's then 50's.


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

12 to 15 inches.. worked all night.. then plowed all day at the golf course.. I would say closer to 2 feet at the golf course I work at.. we could hardly keep up with it at times!! Rain for the weekend go figure??


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Here in webster, we got about 5 inches. NOAA posted an advisory of ANOTHER 3-6 inches on top of that. They said for Monroe County, the NE areas, including webster, penfield, irondeqouit. Hey grnmtn, did u get any?


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Newdude - I plowed this afternoon in Greece. There was about 2 inches south of Ridge Road, but north of Ridge had 4-5 inches.


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

I plowed North of Ridge road,,About 4 inches maybe 5..I hope like hell we get more..I get pre-paid clients and the last 3 years have been really off..I don't mind a 20 or 30 trip season  these winters with 4 or 5 will kill the pre-pay runs...

Snow Snow Snow...I know there are sun gods to prey to but who is the snow god ? ? ? ?


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

Ole man winter


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

we are like odd men out U have a Hummer I have a tahoe LOL;;


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

diehrd - I don't care as long as customers sign the contract and pay the $.


----------

